# Can you American tourists travel to bohall right now?



## Dave777 (Apr 28, 2021)

Is it open for tourists is this allowed?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Dave777 said:


> Is it open for tourists is this allowed?


I don't think there are any restrictions as long as you are older than 18 years old and under 65 years old.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Link on contacting Local Government Units LGU's.









Useful Links For Expats


Updated links July 25, 2021 I'm bringing back this thread, so you can add your own useful links on this thread, or have me modify and add additional information PM me, so here goes, I'll start out with a few: -Philippine Consulate Finder Map US Philippine Consulate Finder Map USA -Philippine...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

As far as I know:
From abroad: 
You don't get in.

From elsewhere in Phils:
14 days quaratine I believe even if you have test saying you don't have covid (when you got tested last...).

Within a zone with NOT lockdown:
Not relevant for the topic starter I suppouse, but within some "covid zones" which can be big, it's allowed to travel if having document saying you got negative covid test recent enough and don't show illnes symptoms. Local government decide such "travel pass" which can be asked for at checkpoints when they bother. 

- -
The Tourit Department try to get open forr tourists from abroad with "covid pass" =vaccinated, because the tourit businesses struggle/die, but as far as I know the opponentss are stonger still.


----------

